# How to negotiate price with VW dealer?



## BigNick0 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am considering buying a NEW VW. I've never bought a NEW car before. How does one go about "talking-down" the final price of the car? The VW dealers in this area know that they can get top dollar, since they sell so damn fast. Whats the incentive for them to come-down on the price?
Anyone have good strategies or "lines" for getting the dealers to negotiate?
Thanks for any feedback...
-Nick


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: How to negotiate price with VW dealer? (BigNick0)*

Find out the invoice price of the car, you can try looking in consumer report. Once you know that price you then deal down to that price. When you walk in dont act like you came there to buy a car. When you deal down dont be afraid to start to walk out, if you can act like you have a girl friend or somthing then keep saying "well my girlfriend doent know that i am thinking of buying a car and if i come home with a car she will kill me, unless i get it dirt cheap." Then call your "girlfriend" on there phone and say your at the dealer and want to buy a car, then pretend she is yelling at you. What else can i think of... when you deal down first deal down the price of your car, then if your going to trade in deal that price, then deal the lone price. Each of thoes is seperate, and dont let them say "if you put down this much we can get you out of here with 300$ a month payments" they will have you paying 300$ for 7 years. You must deal everything seperalty. Hope i helped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

BTW if you dont get at least "invoice" price then you getting ripped off.


----------



## 2muchfun (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: How to negotiate price with VW dealer? (BigNick0)*

I went on Edmonds.com and printed what dealer costs were for my 03 Passat with the options I wanted on it. Edmonds also lists what the fair markup would be on the car you select. I took the paperwork into my salesman, and purchased the car for that price... It also helped that I had purchased 11 new cars and trucks for this guy in the past, but the point is,if they give you the deal you want or close to it there is a good chance you'll be a return customer. Not all car sales people are out to rip you off, but you got hold your ground, and not let them know you have fallen in love with the car your looking at. you just have to walk away if the deals not right........Good Luck!


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: How to negotiate price with VW dealer? (2muchfun)*

just walk into the dealer and recite the following*:
"listen biyatch, im the man up in this piece, and youz gonna give me that fly whip for <insert price here>, or ima bust a cap in yo ass"
*i do not guarantee a positive reaction when using said statement.


----------



## 1.8TsilverstoneGTI (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: How to negotiate price with VW dealer? (VW TANK)*

find out the invoice price from edmunds, and then just go in, tell them what you will pay for the car and thats it, if they say no, leave your name and number and tell them if they change their minds to give you a call, then go to the next dealership


----------



## Floppy Boot (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (Dog_Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dog_Eater* »_BTW if you dont get at least "invoice" price then you getting ripped off.

ok, if you pay invoice, the dealer gets the holdback, which is a few hundred bucks. (dons flame suit now) If the dealers aren't making money on the cars, they gotta $screw people on parts & service in order to keep the doors open.
There are literally 1,000s of complaints here on the 'tex about incompetent dealers, rip off delaers, etc. I believe they got to make an honest buck on the car to be able to re-invest in the dealership and pay decent wages to the hired help who keep your car running.
BTW, I paid about $1,000 Cdn over invoice, on my wagon, and I feel I got a reasonable deal
Whaddya think kids?


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

Though just blind sheer luck, I bought an '02 EV GLS with 40 miles on it for $18k -- just walked into it.... Last year, my wife bought her NB GLS for invoice price. Neither of us haggled, pouted, made ultimatums, etc.... Just happen to have a great dealer to work with....


----------



## kingbrd1 (May 29, 2003)

I bought my 02 jetta in Phoenix. I didn't like the local dealer in Tucson and it was the only one in town. What I did was email some of the other dealers up there in Phoenix and told them my story. I was very up front and honest and found out that the department I worked with also sold fleet cars. So my price ended up being MSRP which I found to be about 3-4000 off what people out front were starting off with. If you're really interested, then plan on driving some distance for the best deal. The internet these days can save you a lot of hassle and you can start talking to someone and make it more personable before you even get there. My .02.
King


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (kingbrd1)*

I e-mailed several dealers with my specs and they quoted me their price. I had two dealers with essentialy the same offer and then I went with the local dealer in my town who threw in free oil changes for the first 20k...
I think the market now is very weak, for VW too, and the prices should be better than last year (when I paid $100 over Invoice)
Good Luck.


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (VW Jetta GLS)*

the most important thing is for the salesman to think that you have a car, and have no problem keeping it. dont say you "need" a new car, but are just browsing. and dont act too interested. it took me 6.5 hours to get my car for wholesale, i ended up getting the price marked down $3600..be stubborn, keep your ground.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (abdrury)*

Rule of thumb...anything above MSRP is a rip off.....and the rest that has been said already are all good points...


----------



## BigNick0 (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwsteve)*

Well, I pulled the trigger...
2003 Silverstone GTi VR6.
All the options with the exception of the technology package (auto sensing wipers, dimming mirror, and climatronic).
I got the $500 loyal customer discount, 1.9% apr, and dealer "invoice" price of $21,755.
Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with the new car buying experience. It was no pressure, and VERY easy to deal with the salesguy. Tried to upsell me on the warranty, of course, and the gap insurance on the loan (which I took because of a relative with a BAD experience).
Anyway, thanks for all of your tips and suggestions. Edmunds was INVALUABLE.
-Nick


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (BigNick0)*

CONGRATULATIONS!!
What a fitting way to celebrate my 1000th post!


----------

